# Chalk bettas



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So everyone, I am at home sick and want something to do. I will do a chalk picture of your fish for you, trying to practice and they are not very good lol. But I enjoy doing them. Only taking three people at a time to insure I be them all finished.
They might have more detail then this, I can do and aquatic pet.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could you do my new betta his name is Igneel^_^


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was wondering when you were going to get a new betta. He is very pretty I will work on it right away!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I was wondering when you were going to get a new betta. He is very pretty I will work on it right away!


thank you i'm looking forward to seeing your drawing of him, it will be the first drawing of him ever


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is your pic, hope you like it.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Here is your pic, hope you like it.



I love it, my first drawing of Igneel:-D :thankyou:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Second Drawing*

i love the one you did of Igneel<3
if you don't have other requests and your still in the mood to practice, could i have one of my pretty little Indigo too


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

heres a picture


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you remember what Xanthus looked like? I don't think I have any pics (I can see if I can dig up one of Sena's).

Edit: Found one of Sena's, I believe this is the only pic of him... I really hope she doesn't mind me using it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I won't have time to do any tomorrow or tonight, but we will see after that, sorry guys.


----------

